# Awesome sauce deal at Costco



## bbq engineer (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was at Costco with the beautiful and talented Mrs. engineer tonight, and we had checked out and I was at the deli grabbing a polish dog and an ice cream bar when we remembered food for the cow girls. Mrs. Engineer ran back for the dog food while I worked on my snacks. When she came back, she had the dog food, and several jars of this:



At Costco, if the price ends in 7 they are blowing it out to make space. It was $0.97....that's right, 97 cents! I had never tried it before, but when I got home, I broke it right open and I will tell you what, it is pretty darned tasty with a lot of visible spices and a nice heat to it. For $.97, it might be the best thing since sliced bread! I think I'm gonna go back and grab a bunch.

Oh, and they had Christmas decorations, wrapping paper, lit trees and such...It is way to early for that!!


----------



## dropastone (Sep 1, 2009)

That's a sweet deal. Sweet baby rays has always been a main staple at my house.  They've been around for a long time.


----------



## div (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a nice deal for a 30oz'er  I like their sauce since i have not gone down the road of trying to make my own yet. Rays and the jack daniels and Dinosaurs is what I usally buy off the shelf. Dino im not sure how many places would carry it tho being from the NY bbq joints but they do sell it here at the stop and shops


----------



## alx (Sep 1, 2009)

Never seen the original.The plastic bottle type is doctored up by some comp folks i know.

Nice score.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 1, 2009)

Goin by a Costco tomorrow to check this out - 
From what I have read here SBR is good sauce and I have not seen it in Calif


----------



## blackened (Sep 1, 2009)

It's around, you just haven't noticed.. I've been buying it forever and I used to live near you in Oceanside..

I'll be checking my Costco this week, because that's a smoking price.. No pun intended..


----------



## cahusky (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup, its in the SF bay area, Tahoe and Reno too. I use it all the time.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 1, 2009)

You couldn't buy the ingredients for that price. I do like SBR sauce. Nice find. Now if we only had a Cosco....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 1, 2009)

Now thats a good price indeed. I have used it several times but I use it for the base to my owns sauce so I guess I don't know what it taste like. But good deal anyway.


----------

